# Is this combo backwards?



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

Am I having a brainfart here? Inspector said I have my combo for the shower backward


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I once had an inspector that wanted the sweep of a tee or combo for a dry vent installed in the direction the vent. He thought the sweep should face the fixture it was venting. I explained that it should be the opposite way for condensation. While he was the inspector I had to install the way he wanted things to be installed.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Your inspector has frostbite in his noodle.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks fine to me

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, looks fine to me.


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Its only backwards if you live in Austrailia


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

lol put arrows on the pipe with the direction of the water flow and call it back in for inspection and video tape him saying its backwards then lol


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks good to me


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks good from my house


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

907plumber said:


> Am I having a brainfart here? Inspector said I have my combo for the shower backward
> 
> View attachment 13723


Is this the only shower in the house? Were you there when he came by?


----------



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok to me


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

I cant believe I even questioned this.... But seems like such a basic code that this inspector must see on a daily basis, I thought Id better double check. 

The inspector in question is a huge PIA> SHE is the only inspector that has never plumbed. All of us have problems with her. And no I wasnt there for the inspection.

The house was condemned and the owners are just trying to make it liveable. Most of the plumbing was existing, I just made a few repairs. Also she says she wants the whole house on test now. 

Also she got all bent out of shape cause the existing main in the slab is 3/4 but then decided that we could just put an increaser on it and increase it to 1" and is making them add a meter bar. We currently dont have a water tax but its been on the table for years. So for the last 10 years or so we have been required to plumb in a future spot for a meter in new construction. I dont think she is in her bounds to make the call for them getting a meter bar but Im not saying anything and the HO is paying me to put it in.

The HO said she was pretty thourough in the inspection which sounds out of character. Usually she goes in, looks around for a min then heads out, especially when its cold.

Im gonna copy the section out of the code book and leave it on site for her to re-read.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I once had an inspector that wanted the sweep of a tee or combo for a dry vent installed in the direction the vent. He thought the sweep should face the fixture it was venting. I explained that it should be the opposite way for condensation. While he was the inspector I had to install the way he wanted things to be installed.


 What if you had a cleanout on the vent above? Would you want to cable toward the fixture, or downstream? I also see a drywall guy running a big fat screw through the bottom of that trap.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

she?

I would ask her if she is any good with pipe...


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

looks good, air knows no direction


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

drain surgeon said:


> Its only backwards if you live in Austrailia


Mate, that's still in the right direction here


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

LEAD INGOT said:


> What if you had a cleanout on the vent above? Would you want to cable toward the fixture, or downstream? I also see a drywall guy running a big fat screw through the bottom of that trap.


 
It was not me it was the inspector.Where I am from and all the revents it would have been impossible to clear a drain from a vent.Everything was dry vented. This inspector was a long time respected plumber in the area. I had never used a vent as a cleanout until I moved to Florida.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Assuming what if's, a cable coming down should be directed to sewer, not towards traps. Any other way and it won't pass inspection here and I agree.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Just tell the inspector he's right, (he'll like hearing that) that the fitting is in the right direction but they built the house facing the wrong way.....:laughing:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sounds like she's 40 grit. (one rough bitc#.)


----------

